# misc. zu psp5



## harl3kin (20. Januar 2002)

also .. mhm hier sind ja verschiedene .. threads in denen nach tuts und plugins gefragt wird, aber hier is noch einer  

aber ich suche speziel nur für den psp5 

über ein paar brauchbare links wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## axe van ecks (20. Januar 2002)

ich glaub auf Pixelfresh dürftest du etwas finden.


----------



## harl3kin (20. Januar 2002)

mhm da hab ich schon geguckt :/


----------



## zenga (21. Januar 2002)

wer benutzt den noch psp5 ?   

hier gibts tuts für psp 4/5/6/7: http://www.baxrainer.at
da ist auch enn board, auch für alte PSP versionen 

hier für´psp 6/7 http://weltdeswebdesign.de/psp/psp.htm

für psp 4/5 http://www.brunnhuber.de/pspcenter

für psp 5/6/7 http://www.pspiz.com/tutorials


----------



## Hera (27. Januar 2002)

Moin,

für PSP5 kann man die gleichen Plug-ins verwenden wie
für die anderen Versionen. Sowohl die ganzen free plug-ins
wie 

Bordermania
http://www.mediaco.com/nvr/bordermania/

Krust
http://www.krust.com/ oder 

Filter Factory http://www.geocities.com/BourbonStreet/9584/filters.html 

Filter die für Photoshop aufgelegt wurden funktionieren 
ebenfalls und wenn nicht, kann man sie mittels 

Plugin-Commander http://thepluginsite.com/ 

der in der LE Version Freeware ist, konvertieren. Eyecandy 
funktioniert, Xenofex, KPT und flaming pear - allerdings 
sind die letzten kostenpflichtig. Ausnahme ist Eyecandey 3 
das mittlerweile kostenlos auf CDs oder im Netz zu haben ist.

Hera


----------

